# Horse accident!



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I would call a vet and go back and check on him and have him seen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would call a vet, he could have ruptured something.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Also the water pipe, did you tell someone about that, left running can ruin a well.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Keep a knife ON YOU and only tie to things that can either hold no matter what, or, that will give ways safely. 

Onto the pony, the grain was coming out the nose? If so that's BAD!!!! If their was some discharge that's still bad but has some better options. 

VET SHOULD ALREADY BE THERE, OR ON THE WAY. AND NO YOU DIDN'T HAVE TO GO HOME. You wanted to go home. Leaving your pony to possibly die. 

Things can get real bad real fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

I didn't want to go home, I had to! i would've stayed there all night if I had to, but my mom told me to go home. I'm 13 for crying out loud. And waresbear, we called our neighbor to fix the pipe.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh gee...was your pont breathing hard when you fed him the grain?? He may have aspirated it.....CALL THE VET!!!!


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Also the grain was liquified, not whole, and we also called our friend who is a vet and she only asked of he Washington drinking.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Twisted gut? Call emergency vet, poor guy might not make it til morning... that seems pretty bad.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

*was drinking. And Muppetgirl, can you restatw the question?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

This is why you should always tie to twine, which is then attached to something good and solid. And yes, get the vet out like yesterday.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Gossip said:


> Also the grain was liquified, not whole, and we also called our friend who is a vet and she only asked of he Washington drinking.


The problem is, if the grain was 'liquified' as though it had been in his stomach.....problem is horses cannot vomit, so if the grain is coming up from his stomach there is a big big issue. Also if he has inhaled it into his lungs there will be big issues also. I really suggest you get after your mom to call the vet and check your pony over. Good luck.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

She is asking if the pony was breathing hard when he was eating. Saying he may have sucked some of it in his lungs.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Honeysuga said:


> She is asking if the pony was breathing hard when he was eating. Saying he may have sucked some of it in his lungs.


Thanks!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Thanks!


Welcome!


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

He wasn't breathing hard when he was eating, and i talven to my mom and dad and no one is listening to me when i say this could be serious.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Gossip said:


> He wasn't breathing hard when he was eating, and i talven to my mom and dad and no one is listening to me when i say this could be serious.


Show them this thread.....or print it off.....I've seen people feed hay to racehorses, shortly or not long after they've raced or stressed from racing and its come out of their nose......it's not good, at all.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Advice is free. Call the vet, explain the symptoms and let the vet tell you what's best. I would have had him out anyways for a tetanus shot and maybe some injectable antibiotic for the barbwire cuts. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a very dangerous situation for your horse. I assume that your parents don't know that, so show them this conversation. 

If they don't listen call your barn owner, anyone you know and get a vet to the horse, now.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Feed coming out of the nose is NEVER normal, and should ALWAYS be taken extremely seriously. If he aspirated feed (meaning it went into his trachea/lungs instead of his stomach), he needs to be seen by a vet to determine 1. if there's an obstruction to his breathing apparatus, and 2. if he needs preventive treatment for pneumonia, which is a common problem after aspiration. 

If feed is coming out his nose from his stomach, this is called reflux. It is very dangerous, because it indicates a blockage in his digestive tract, meaning the feed can only get out the same way it went in. The blockage might be from swelling or bruising, or sand impaction, or a twisted intestine. If the blockage is not removed, the gut can rupture, which is fatal.

I hope it's not as serious as it sounds.

ETA: Even if it is reflux, he can still aspirate, and it's likely he did. So I would still be pursuing that.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I really hope its nots as bad as it sounds and you find your pony doing well this morning.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

The same.thing happened to me yesterday except I grabbed the horse before he ran off. After that I tyed him with a heavy duty rope halter over the bridle and tied it to a secure hitching rail. 

I hope that you have learned from this and that your pony is ok. I hope your parents listened to you and got the vet out. Best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I feel really bad for the OP. I was the young girl in my family that was horse crazy. My parents tolerated it, but knew NOTHING about horses. I was at the mercy of whatever my parents thought was best .. whether I thought it or whether it actually was.

OP .. I hope your pony is ok. Please update us when you can.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Hoping your horse is recovering. Subing for updates.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Im sorry sweety, I hope your pony is ok today. I know how it is growing up with people that dont know much about horses...

Keep us updated.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Agree with the OP's. I sincerely hope all is well with your pony. Please have the vet see him.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

How is the pony today? I hope everything went well. Please give us an update when you can.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I am praying all is well with you and your Pony. I hope your parents got a vet out to her.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Choke, shock, fractured rib, ruptured 'something-...it's a long list.
I hope no news is good news.

This is why I hate to see kids of non-horse parents with a horse, unless they are boarding it with people who know horses.:-x


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i hope your pony is ok OP !


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hoping that all is well and that whatever the issue was, it's now okay


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

We checked on Robin this morning and he was fine! We reapplied wound spray to his scratches but he is doing great! I am so happy, and thanks anyway for all your helpful answers, although there were some rude ones...yet mostly all helpful!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He still needs to be seen by a vet. Having feed coming out of his nostrils isn't something to just blow off and say "well, he's fine _now_".

Please, _*please*_ have him seen by a vet. After being checked over, the vet may pronounce him sound and healthy with nothing wrong and all you'd be out is an office visit cost. However, if he _isn't_ checked out and there's something really wrong (horses are very stoic and it can be hard to tell when they are in pain until it's extremely severe), then you are looking at possible thousands of dollars to save him or having him die/have to be put down.

It's better safe than sorry and I'd hate for you to end up heartbroken if something happens that you could have prevented by getting the vet to check him out.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Gossip.. I'm so glad your pony seems fine! A huge relief for you, I know.

*hugs*


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Gossip I Agree with Smrobs Although I am so happy he seems fine. I hope your mom will call a vet out just to check him over. better now than in the middle of the night emergency calls are way more $$$


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for all your support guys. My mom actually understands a lot about horses, but she often puts her needs before her horses. If it were up to me the vet would've come and gone a long time ago, but my mother was just talking about how glad she was not to get a vet bill, and she isn't going to call the vet. We are going to see Robin again later today and I'm going to take Robin for a walk on the trails so he doesn't become sore where he has his wounds, and I can only hope for the best. I tend to worry very easily and Robin and I have a deep bond. I know him so well that if anything, ANYTHING, even the way he stands or hold his head, is out of the ordinary, I tend to worry, so I'll keep a close eye on him and hope for the best! I'll ask my mom to call the vet and describe his current and previous condition in more detail.


----------



## sunset878 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would call the vet myself and not wait for your mum to do it. I would tell the vet the problem and then hand the phone to her to hear what the vet says I wouldn't wait until your mum has time to ring him I would do it myself straight away.
Good Luck


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

sunset878 said:


> I would call the vet myself and not wait for your mum to do it. I would tell the vet the problem and then hand the phone to her to hear what the vet says I wouldn't wait until your mum has time to ring him I would do it myself straight away.
> Good Luck


The op is only 13 so iam sure they can't over ride the parents wishs. Hopefully pony stays fine now.

Don't think its smart to tell op to do what parents don't want done. Yeah pony needs a vet to see it but sometimes it just isn't possible.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

If horse has wounds and is sore? You don't need to be walking it anywhere. Leave it alone to heal up.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you giving him anything for pain, antibiotics or anti-inflammatory?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Poor poor horse. It has had a major accident, is likely to be in a lot of pain, with swelling and potential infection! It has had food coming out through its nose (normaly a sign of a very very sick horse) and you/your mum wont get a vet??

Ever heard of tetanus? septicimia? infections? you are very very lucky that nothing went horribly wrong over night.

Get the vet or sell the horse because if you are not willing to pay for a vet call or sit up during the night with a sick horse then you should not have horses.


----------



## sunset878 (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree Faye. Even though the girl is only 13, it is still her responsibility to provide the best care for her pony and if she or her mum won't call a vet she should sell the pony.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

OP, how bad are the physical injuries? Seems to me that the majority of people posting here are thinking that it's a case of deep cuts, blood everywhere etc.

As someone whose parents don't call vets unless something is obviously seriously wrong, I feel for you, and unlike many I'm not going to criticize you. I do suggest getting a tetanus shot for your pony at the very least, and perhaps take some photos to show your vet if your parents don't want to deal with a possibly unnecessary vet bill. If you have a nice vet they should understand and give you plenty of advice.

Perhaps even post some photos here so that we can give you some more well informed advice. And to the people posting rather nasty comments - when you were 13 years old, what more would you have done if it went against what your parents wanted? Some horribly judgmental people really should learn to mind their manners. People post here for advice, not to be told that they're horrible owners.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Tracer, Thankfully I never had to go against my mum. If I thought the vet needed called, then I called the vet. Mum paid the bill no questions asked, she would rather pay an unnessecary call out than end up with a dead horse.
I did call the vet when my pony coliced and at age 11 it was me who made the decision (with support from mum and a very understanding vet) to have the pony PTS, he was elderly, in significant amounts of pain, he had likely twisted his gut and was unlikely to survive the trip to the hospital let alone tha actual operation.

Mum has always put the welfare of the horse first, money can be sorted out later, most vets will let you do payments if nessecary and if they wont then credit cards are very useful things

If you cannot afford a simple call out, tetanus shot and bute then you shouldnt have horses.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Gossip, darlin', I realize some came off as gruff. But it is just that a lot of us have been through the heartache of having to put a horse down and want to save you the pain of having to do so at such a young age. We all just want whats best for the horse. I hope all is well, and continues to be so.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, the drama ...

Have any of you ever had a 13 year old? Have any of you ever BEEN a 13 year old?

Is it possible that, through the eyes of the teen that obviously *adores* this pony, things looked much worse than they actually were? Is it possible that the adults in the situation accessed and decided that a vet didn't need to be called? Is it possible that the wounds are superficial and the OP was scared. OP admits she tends to worry alot about the pony .. which is normal for a teen. She was worried so she came the the HF for support and comfort.

None of us were there. We don't know what the extent of the injuries were, or what or how much was 'coming out' of the pony's nose. It could be horrific, or it could be nothing. 

Why are we so quick to assume the very worse and chastise a 13 year old girl for somthing she has absolutely no control over. 

The internet is a funny thing. We are subject to only the details we are told, and details are ALWAYS subjective depending on the person giving them.

OP .. I'm sorry you experienced this frightful experience and I truly hope your pony is back to normal very soon. It's obvious you love him very much.

*hugs*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Texas, that's a very valid point. We don't know that the horse was really injured past superficial scrapes. We also don't know that the horse really had food coming out of his nose; it could have been from digging around in his feed bucket, for all we know. We only have what the OP has given us to go on, and it is definitely possible that it has been unintentionally exaggerated. 

My advice is to print this thread and show your parents. That way, they can see how crucial it is to call a vet if the pony really is in such bad shape, or they can help clear things up if things aren't as bad as they sound.

Can you offer to pay for the vet bill by doing chores for neighbors or helping out at home?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sunset878 (Nov 26, 2012)

It sounds like the girl should sell her pony and take up some other activity that doesn't involve live animals. I am a mature woman who has had many horses over the years. I have called our vets out over some incidents that may have seemed either serious or not to some people, depending on your point of view. There is never such a thing as a needless vet call out. It seems that her mum "who knows a lot about horses' puts her wallet before the welfare of a living majestic creature.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

No, I don't think she needs to sell her horses. In fact I think she's got a pretty good head on your shoulders for a young horse owner, she posted here looking for advice and did the best she could with that advice. As others have said, 13 is a dramatic age and at 13 it's easy to mistake snot, goo, etc. as 'food coming out of his nose', it's easy to make a big big deal out of something that's not because it all seems very scary. As others have said, we don't know OP's mother or how much experience she has, maybe she's very aware of what's gone on- in fact, OP said she DID _talk_ to a vet so chances are her mother did too and they were advised what to do. 

There is definitely such thing as a needless vet call, if I had called a vet for every 'big scary accident' as a young teen then I'd be in some serious debt right now. SO, let's provide some constructive information and avoid telling OP how heartless her mother is, okay? Remember what it's like to be 13.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I remember what it was like to be 13 and my mother would have slaughtered me if I DIDNT call the vet in the OP's situation.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I believe this is irresponsible as a horse owner to not call a vet after a major accident, even if the horse appears okay. A horse can change in a second. What if you came home to a dead horse, because of your neglect to get him help?

Get a vet, regardless. Or atleast call and ask.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

faye said:


> I remember what it was like to be 13 and my mother would have slaughtered me if I DIDNT call the vet in the OP's situation.


HER mother was there .. YOUR mother was not. HER mother decided based on the ACTUAL event .. not the imaginations of forum post readers.

Again .. we weren't there.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

texasgal said:


> HER mother was there .. YOUR mother was not. HER mother decided based on the ACTUAL event .. not the imaginations of forum post readers.
> 
> Again .. we weren't there.




Is it really worth the risk of losing a horse because of a single persons decision? No. If I seen my horse go through the accident as it was desrcibed, I would of called a vet regardless. It isn't worth the risk.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She is 13 years old. She did what her parents told her to. Their decision is none of our business. We can related what WE might have done, but chastising a 13 year old girl is ridiculous ... imo.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

KylieHuitema said:


> Is it really worth the risk of losing a horse because of a single persons decision? No. If I seen my horse go through the accident as it was desrcibed, I would of called a vet regardless. It isn't worth the risk.


She's 13 years old give her a break she probley made it sound worse then what it was. Can't call the vet for every scratch. She's doing the best she can if a vet was needed iam sure her parents would of called one.

We aren't there so hard to make judgment on whats really going on the girl loves her pony and asked for help. Iam sure had the pony died she would of posted that but maybe not because of the response shed get. 

Op I hope your pony is ok and hugs to you.......


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

sunset878 said:


> It sounds like the girl should sell her pony and take up some other activity that doesn't involve live animals. I am a mature woman who has had many horses over the years. I have called our vets out over some incidents that may have seemed either serious or not to some people, depending on your point of view. There is never such a thing as a needless vet call out. It seems that her mum "who knows a lot about horses' puts her wallet before the welfare of a living majestic creature.



Why on earth do you think she should not have animals?? I'm glad you are "a mature woman", but this is a 13 year old girl who has to abide her MOTHERS wishes. Telling her to get rid of her animals is JUST FLAT RIDICULOUS!! Especially since we have no idea what injuries this pony may or may not have, and since most 13 year old girls tend to exaggerate the facts.

/sheesh


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

sunset878 said:


> It sounds like the girl should sell her pony and take up some other activity that doesn't involve live animals. I am a mature woman who has had many horses over the years. I have called our vets out over some incidents that may have seemed either serious or not to some people, depending on your point of view. There is never such a thing as a needless vet call out. It seems that her mum "who knows a lot about horses' puts her wallet before the welfare of a living majestic creature.


get real she's 13 oh if you haven't noticed she's a new member too. I wouldn't blame her if she never posted again. WOW people don't need to be so harsh here she only doing what her mom said.

Nothing like giving a new member a taste of how jugdemental we adults can be SHE'S A KID. By the way who are you to tell op to sell her horse......... GROW A LIFE......


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

OP, is the pony still doing well? I hope so. That sounds like a scary thing to witness. 

Don't take the judgement you read here so seriously, even the good advice you get. You should always confirm things read on a forum with other trusted sources. 

If you get a chance, I'd love to see a picture of your pony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

OP, I agree with the others that it sounds like you've done everything in YOUR power to do to help your pony. Although pictures would definately help us help you more if we are able.

Since your mom doesn't want to call the vet, is there an adult (other than your mom) around that you could as to take a quick look at your pony? Sometimes, it just takes another adult to either A: let your mom know that it really should be seen by a vet or B: help you put everything in perspective. I've had a few kids that thought the world was ending when their horse would get hurt, even minor cuts, and it just took a non related adult to explain the situation and help them treat the wound.

And for the rest of you getting on the OP's case.... How many times have we said on here that kids MUST listen to their parents? Either we have them listen or we don't. Plain & simple. I'm sure those of you telling her to sell the pony or call the vet anyway obviously have unlimited finances, did whaever you wanted as a kid, and are all around perfect in every way. The rest of us will continue to support and educate as best we can those less fortunate than yourselves.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Last time op was on here was the 29th and two pages later. Hmmmmm wonder why couldn't be because some people have been so harsh.

Sorry but if that was me at 13 and I got the kind of responses she's had here I wouldn't come back here for help.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm for the ponies welfare only.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

KylieHuitema said:


> I'm for the ponies welfare only.


Well good for you.... she's just a kid that's doing what her parents said GIVE HER A BREAK..... were are here to help not pass jugdment so get over it...............maybe youv got all kinds of money for calling a vet for every little thing.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

spirit88 said:


> Well good for you.... she's just a kid that's doing what her parents said GIVE HER A BREAK..... were are here to help not pass jugdment so get over it...............maybe youv got all kinds of money for calling a vet for every little thing.


The problem is, THIS ISN'T CALLING THE VET FOR EVERY LITTLE THING - in your words, the pony has grain coming out its nose. I'd think the ponys welfare would come before the mothers shallow pockets. This is where it gets into the debate of money and horse ownership. 

As far as I'm concerned, if you cannot afford to pay for the necessary care of an animal, you shouldn't own it. It's irresponsible. I feel for the OP, yet my concern is rested with the pony, not someone's pocket book.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

But, muppet, WE don't know the pony had grain coming out his nose. She then said it wasn't GRAIN but liquid. He could have been blowing or snorting or snotting or mudding .... we weren't there.

The "wounds" became "scratches" in a later post ... we weren't there. 

What makes you think that the adults that WERE there didn't appropriately access the situation? We don't know.


I know I've had my own daughters panicking and telling me that one of our dogs is hurt and COVERED with blood .. and they are freaking out. All I find is a small scrape and some of the white hair on the leg is blood tinged. - perspective.

Who said they couldn't "afford" to pay? You don't know the financial situation of this family. 

Being thankful you didn't HAVE to call a vet is not the same as not being able to afford a vet.

There is no point in belittling and chastising a 13 year old girl AND her mother when not a single freakin' person on this board was there or has even seen a picture of the situation.

Perspective, folks.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> The problem is, THIS ISN'T CALLING THE VET FOR EVERY LITTLE THING - in your words, the pony has grain coming out its nose. I'd think the ponys welfare would come before the mothers shallow pockets. This is where it gets into the debate of money and horse ownership.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, if you cannot afford to pay for the necessary care of an animal, you shouldn't own it. It's irresponsible. I feel for the OP, yet my concern is rested with the pony, not someone's pocket book.


I totally understand that but you got to remember this is a 13 year old my guess first horse. Iv been there you totally go into oh my god my horse is terribly injured mode. 

When its only minor we don't know if in fact grain was coming out of nose either. All we here on forums can do is try to be kind with our help. Also understand sometimes we over react when our horses get hurt and make a huge deal outta not much.

Yes if pony had grain coming from nose yes a vet should of been called. When I was 13 I didn't dare do something my mom said not too. So this might be the case for the op we need to remember its her parents who pay the bills not her. I don't like any animal to suffer either but we here can't controll what others do or don't do.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Got scraped by a barbed wire fence, that what I'm assuming is, rusted. Tetanus I believe?
Unknown substance coming from nose. Could be snot, could be something more seirous. 

I wouldn't risk it. Scratches could appear shallow. I've seen scratches that are deep and require stitches. Sure, I've assumed my horse is "fine". But I would never chance my horses welfare, no matter if I don't have money for the vet or not.

I was 13 once. Yeah I understand. So stop being so constipated about the point I'm trying to get across. Horses welfare should come first. End of story


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Iv never seen a srape that needed stitches. Not all barbed wire is rusty either you didn't see the horse as did no one else on here..................... think this thread needs to be closed. It is what it is and no one here is gonna change it...........


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I am also curious how the pony is doing now? 

While, personally, after such an occurrence I may have had the horse vetted regarding the accident... from the information given it sounds like choke. In which case I have never called a vet out for choke, that and the one and only time I tried to call a vet he nearly laughed me off the planet. 

If this was food coming up the nose due to impaction colic, which is entirely possible because he could have hurt himself and caused some sort of internal injury or swelling, you would certainly know by now. In fact, once food starts coming up the nose like that due to an impaction it doesn't just "get better" so it really sounds like just a case of choke.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd also like to point out one more time that she DID contact a family friend who is a vet. 

I, too, would like to hear how pony is doing, hopefully OP will come back.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This thread really makes me sad to see the types of responses that were given to a 13 year old regarding an incident with her horse. 

Suggesting someone call a vet is always good advice as most vets do not charge for phone consultations. It is understandable that making a diagnosis over the internet would be silly, but accusing someone of being a bad horse owner/neglectful/uncaring etc just because they did not take your advice is rather harsh. Especially since this incident may not have been nearly as traumatic as it reads. 

I have seen horses very quickly eat or drink and have the grain or water come out of the nostril when they are highly excited. In that case, it really wasn't a huge deal. They didn't swallow it and regurgitate it, they snorted it out.



*MODERATOR NOTE:*
*Please be respectful when responding to this thread. Should this thread continue in the current direction, innapropriate comments will be removed and appropriate action will be taken.*


----------



## sunset878 (Nov 26, 2012)

To end all this nonsense I think that the girl should update us all on how her pony is doing now. Then we can all know what action has been taken.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

sunset878 said:


> To end all this nonsense I think that the girl should update us all on how her pony is doing now. Then we can all know what action has been taken.


After being attacked and told she should sell her pony and never have animals again, who could blame her for never coming back to update us?

And it's truly none of our business, "what action has been taken".

OP, please, if you are still reading this, let us know how things are, and stick around for a while. There is a TON of good information and help on this forum, just sometimes words get posted before they are thought through. Though it must not seem like it to you right now, this forum is full of wonderful, helpful folks.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

OP, I would like to apologize for how I responded on some of the things. I take horse injuries incredibly seriously because as a horse owner, I have seen quite a few things happen to my boys, and I wouldn't want an injury to sit and sit on your pony when it needed treatment as it has on my horses. It was all in your pony's best interest.

I would strongly suggest getting some horse books and ready through them. I have a bookshelf full of horse care and training books, which have helped me identify injuries over the years. Every little thing you do really can help for the next time an accident happens, and trust me, horses are VERY accident prone.

Please don't leave this forum, as Fayde said, you can get some really great information from here. A lot of my problems have been solved on here, and it is a great help!

Good luck with your pony!


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Some of the responses were just awful, immature, and rude.

I hope the pony is fine.

I'll never be the one to jump a kids throat for not calling the vet. Around here half the horses are lucky to get any attention before starving to death. 

Her mom made the judgment not to call the vet... BIG DEAL? Not.

This pony obviously lives a better life than most.

If he somehow dies from complications of crazy accident, that could have been prevented if the vet was called. I really don't care.. at least he wasn't starved to death or had a leg dangling by a thread.

People on strict budgets can have horses too.. and they might not call the vet for every little thing, they may have not been blessed to be born in a horse family, but that is no reason to not have horses. 

Ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

AriatChick772 said:


> Some of the responses were just awful, immature, and rude.
> 
> I hope the pony is fine.
> 
> ...


I believe not having a good budget to spend on an owned horse is a reason not to own one. A house down my road had an old, ribby horse living in a muddy field with downed barbed wire, and a stock trailer for a run in shelter. The house was foreclosed, and I believe the horses on site were taken to a human society, auction or put down.

What if a person on a strict budget had a huge horse accident and couldn't pay the vet bill, and ended up having to euthanize the animal? Not really fair to the animal that could be saved, but due to the limited budget was killed.

This isn't in response to the OP right now, but my general opinion on horse ownership. As a soon to be college student in the next few years, and on my own, if I ever come into a limited budget for the care of my horses, I will automatically explore options for their well being, regardless of my wishes to own them.

Someone once responded on one of my threads that no one deserves to own horses, but must earn them. I believe if the necessary care can't be provided, then a horse owner should not have horses. Plain and simple. A horse shouldn't get the tail end of a deal because of an owner's wishes to have horses. The horse should get a quality life, not a life that is limited because of money.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

KylieHuitema said:


> I believe not having a good budget to spend on an owned horse is a reason not to own one. A house down my road had an old, ribby horse living in a muddy field with downed barbed wire, and a stock trailer for a run in shelter. The house was foreclosed, and I believe the horses on site were taken to a human society, auction or put down.
> 
> What if a person on a strict budget had a huge horse accident and couldn't pay the vet bill, and ended up having to euthanize the animal? Not really fair to the animal that could be saved, but due to the limited budget was killed.
> 
> ...



I'll slightly agree that a certain quality of life must be maintained. 
But that quality of life can be maintained without a 10k bank reserve. 
Some of us have learned to tend wounds, stitch and staple skin, and call the final shot. 
Money in my opinion is of no concern vs ability to care for your animals (all animals).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometimes saving the animal isn't always the kindest thing we can do somtimes putting them down is the kindess act.

Iv seen horses saved from horrible accidents only to suffer in pain every day sorry id wouldn't do that to any animal. Being put down isn't the most horrible thing it ends suffering .

With times like they are their are more and more people on a limited budget that take very good care of their horses. Just because funds are limited doesn't mean you shouldn't own a horse .... iam not wealthy and funds can be tight but my horses still get the vet care they need I just do without a few things.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

KylieHuitema said:


> *I believe not having a good budget to spend on an owned horse is a reason not to own on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just so ya'll know .. this pony is one of three horses owned by this family .. all boarded at a very nice sport horse facility in a very horsey town in Florida. This OP has had lessons, knows how to ride, and has plenty of horse people around her. She loves this pony with all her heart and worries about him .... but I don't believe MONEY is an issue.

I think it's pretty presumptuous to assume because they decided not to call a vet that it was about money. It likely was because they believed the injuries were all superficial and could be treated at the barn. Their pony, their decision. 

I still think it's a shame that this 13 year old girl came on to share her fears and worries and got told she didn't deserve to own her pony... 

imo


----------



## DazzlingStar (May 31, 2013)

Geez cut the kid some slack! I agree whole heartedly that the horse should have been seen by a vet but what's a 13 yr old to do if her parents are against her? The parents should be crucified in this particular situation not the kid. Ya'll shouldn't be scaring her off, I mean it's bad enough her parents won't listen to her and then she comes here for some advice and cops a tough time...not cool. 

I'm glad your horse was okay kiddo! Your Mum really ought to be a little more mindful of her animals though when these types of situations arise, a vet should have been called. Best of luck with it and I hope you guys are treating them wounds with some good antiseptic ointment!


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the vet should have been called if for nothing but to look the pony over and make the child feel better.

The MOM wouldn't so why were so many blasting the CHILD. Key word CHILD.
Most thirteen year olds don't have credit cards, checking accounts, etc. are dependent on their parents and have to abide by the parents decision.

I think it is so sad that this worried scared CHILD was attacked for something not in her control. Just plain sad.

OP, I hope your pony is fine and fit now and I'm so sorry that some seemed to think you were a pint sized adult with resources of your own.
We would appreciate it if you would let us know how pony is but I wouldn't blame you if you didn't.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy cow, people. -really-?! Shame on you.

In a court of law, if an owner is charged for neglect/abuse, the adult is responsible even if its the child's animal. The adult is legally responsible for the animals welfare. Period.

When I was a kid, I had no say in if an animal went to the vet. It was the adults call.

Also, I never call a vet. The only reason I had a vet do my vaccinations this year was because I wanted paperwork for it in case I wanted to show my horse. Other than that, I do vaccinations, injections, wound treatments, antibiotics, etc. A vet does not need to be called to give a tetanus shot. They sell those over the counter.

The only reason I would call a vet is if I was over my head in something and was stumped. And the last time something stumped me, it also stumped the vet. 

The attitude on this thread is unbelievable. I don't see anyone attacking the OP on another thread for having an auction rescue and never having it vetted because her parents are dragging her feet.

Odds are, the pony is doing just fine and was evaluated by a knowledgable equestrian. I guess we'll never know though. Good job.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

*Update.*

Thank you to all of those supporting me on this forum, and I apologize for not updating sooner. Like texasgal commented, it was not a issue of not HAVING money, it was just that my mom was glad not to have to spend it. I understand your concerns on horse welfare, all of you, and I may have made it sound worse. The accident itself looked horrifying, but what came afterwards was less so. He had mostly surface scratches, which are already healing, and one wound that cut into the flesh, but that wound is better too. The grain did indeed come out of his nose. It was a brown, grain like substance which had a few clumps. I must admit I got really worried with all the talk of it being serious. But the vet I talked to said he was fine, my horse friend gave me some bute to put in his feed for his injuries, and after the first night, it was all good. Robin is doing great, and is acting like his normal self. It's been a week, so I can assure everyone that he is fully recovered from his incident! One comment I would like to address is the one that said I should give up my horses. SERIOUSLY? You do not know anything about me. We do have enough money to give our horses the best possible care, and we rent our own 20 acre farm where the horses are given great lives. I even took Robin to a Pony Club eventing rally on Saturday (I would not have taken him if something serious had happened or if he wasn't fully recovered) and he did great. Horse management is VERY strict on horse safety, and they noticed nothing wrong, so therefore everything is resolved. Also, pictures can't capture his condition because most ofthe scratches are hard to see. You have to know they're there. Thank you for your time!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for updating us Gossip. I'm glad your boy is fine.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, I'm so happy that he's okay and thank you for letting us know .


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

*Pic*









Couldn't resist adding this little pic. This is after the accident.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

So glad the story has a happy ending and your boy is fine! And what a cutie he is too


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

You're alive!!! Glad to see you back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Aww glad that your pony is doing great, he's a cutie! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I'm glad he's doing well, and thanks for letting us know. 

And thanks for the picture. He is super cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wowzer what a cutie! A response puts my mind at ease.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, what a cute little pony! I've personally been in your situation, when I was thirteen - I overreacted (out of pure love for my pony), and would go to my mother in tears everytime my horse got sick or injured. I still remembered the first time he laid down, I got so worried because I thought he had colic and demanded to call a vet. Not saying that you're that bad, but you love your pony and you want what's best for it. I also had parents who didn't have much to do with horses before we got one. 

Please remember for the future, approaching your parents maturely, allowing yourself to calm down after the situation for a minute before deciding what to do - always helps! Now, at sixteen, my mother lets me decide what action is appropriate, but always reminds me and isn't afraid to step in if she feels I'm 'putting my emotions before the situation'. 

So glad to hear your pony is doing well, hopefully you never will need to - but over time you will learn how to calmly approach medical situations together.

On the topic of food, I know/worked with a horse who would get a very runny, icky nose when she would eat. The owners obviously, after awhile investigated into this - did multiple tests, some quite extreme, and found out absolutely nothing was wrong 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I remember one book I had had a really handy flowchart indicating when to call the vet, when to do basic home treatment like applying simple wound cream to a scratch (and sending you to a page describing what to do) and when there's nothing to worry about. It'd be really handy if something like this can be found - and it would help the OP and other kids with horses and non-horse parents to explain that the vet needs to come out (when that is the case). Does anyone know of a free one hanging around on the internet?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

So glad that you came back OP, and I hope to see that adorable little pony around the forum some more (though not in the health section hopefully!). What a relief that it wasn't serious.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think the cutest pic is in the link in her signature.. 

Gossip .. I really enjoyed your blog .. you should continue blogging!


----------

